# Sail Fish?????



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Yesterday one of the regular customers came into WinnDixie, ( Where i work ) in perdido. He is a charter boat captain out of Zekes in Orange Beach... He told me that they caught 26 sail fish all within 5 miles of shore and within a eight hour day...???.....I would have asked more questions about all this but we were busy... Does any one believe this or does any one know this Captain??? I cant remember the name of the boat. His name, started with a m, like mark or something like that.....


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

BULLSHIT

Pardon the language but there is nothing else to say


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Not a chance. Maybe 26 gafftop sail catfish.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah, i was just making sure.. The guy was kinda ify with the hole story. If i see him today i will double the price of everything for gettin my hopes up on something like that....:doh:banghead:moon:looser


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I thought the same thing Hood. Chris, you like me grew up and fished out of O.B. When was the last time you heard of anyone catching more than 20 billfish in a<U>2 day</U>trip out of perdido pass?


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Never! Catching 3-4 billfish on a two day trip is considered damn good and doesnt happen to often in the northern gulf. 26 sails in 8 hours would be impressive somewhere like Gautemala or Costa Rica. There is just not a snowball's chance in hell that one boat caught 26 sails in 8 hours out of Orange Beach.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like Ty Flemming 'fell off the wagon' :doh

J/k ;-)


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

My thoughts exactly.

Matt, he probably saw that you were interested in fishing and thought you knew nothing of offshore fishing and thought he could could get you to idolize him or some crap. If you find out who it is, please shoot me and Chris a PM.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *Pier#r (12/9/2008)*Sounds like Ty Flemming 'fell off the wagon' :doh
> 
> J/k ;-)


HellI think all Ty does anymore is 4 hour trolling trips.


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

> *tunapopper (12/9/2008)*My thoughts exactly.
> 
> Matt, he probably saw that you were interested in fishing and thought you knew nothing of offshore fishing and thought he could could get you to idolize him or some crap. If you find out who it is, please shoot me and Chris a PM.


Yeah Matt, I'd love to know who claimed that haha. Definately charge him double too.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

It could possibly done in Costa Rica but for sure not here. I don't think they catch 26 sailfish a year around here! I do recall where they caught 5 sailfish off the Dan Russell pier in Panama City during the month of October about 28 years ago.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

No way, occasionally billfish are caught right off the beach. If someone did that it would be like the Killer Whale post, it would be everywhere. The most I have ever heard of was 11 sails out of Destin in one day and I think that was in '66.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

You catch 26 bills in a year around here and your doing damn good


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Freespool (12/9/2008)*You catch 26 bills in a year around here and your doing damn good


If I ever catch 1 in the gulf I'd be doing damn good, although its quite possible, but that many.....How much longer is your one leg to the other? :banghead...caught 1 off the East coast out of Vero Beach, not far off the beach.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

damn matt that's wild. that's where we do all our shopping. i have probably seen you before.

i think the story could have some truth to it. you orange beach locals know DAMN WELL you can catch the occasional sail right off the pass. alex (jena suzanne) was running with patrick (intruder)one day during one of those cobia tournaments and he called to tell me they either threw at one/had one on.....within a mile of the beach. that was a good day. i think i watched ol travis (freespool) jack a good one up that day that their boat won money off of....anyways

and i have personally seen them work bait balls on 2 different occasions....one at petronius and once at the elbow.

BUT....26 of them...i dont wanna call anyone a liar. but i dont think so.

if it came from chris hood or chris vecsey, then i would be inclined to believe it lol :looser


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

> *The Blue Hoo (12/9/2008)*damn matt that's wild. that's where we do all our shopping. i have probably seen you before.
> 
> i think the story could have some truth to it. you orange beach locals know DAMN WELL you can catch the occasional sail right off the pass. alex (jena suzanne) was running with patrick (intruder)one day during one of those cobia tournaments and he called to tell me they either threw at one/had one on.....within a mile of the beach. that was a good day. i think i watched ol travis (freespool) jack a good one up that day that their boat won money off of....anyways
> 
> ...


Woody,

After struggling to decipher what you just wrote, its more than evident that you need to get your money back for the auburn "education" you have received so far. You actually proved our argument with the word "occasional". Occasional and 26 in 8 hours do not go together.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I know of several bills caught in close. (Not anywhere 26) We got a sail this year within sight of the condos at Navarre. Hear every year of some sails in close. Trip, Hal and Creech got an estimated 600ish blue 4 miles south of the Oriskiny. Got a Blue and several whites in under 300 feet of water on Off Route. Same with Bodacious......


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

sailfish have been caught off the pier... i personally saw a wad of 13all were short but 2) come in and go nuts on some cigs... i hung one and pulled the hook.:banghead


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah i have seen Sails caught off the pier, i knew it was all BS. It woulda been funny if the guy had a membership on here and wrote something, if he did i guarentee he red it. 

And "The Blue Hoo" if you see me working one day introudce yourself... Im the fat kid with a lot of facial hair. :moon


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

You can barley make out the land in the background of the 1st one..This was about 3 years ago in the pass in November


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Theres no doubt that sails come in close; I've seen them as have most of you. This topic pertains to catching 26 of them in december with 59 degree water. Anyone who knows this area(Orange Beach)and the local charter boats can tell you that if it was a trolling trip this time of year it was almost certainly an inshore trolling trip for redfish. There might be a boat or 2 that might try some offshore trolling but the fact of the matter is that most of them just don't do many of those trips out of O.B. this time of year because of the lack of pelagic fish in the vicinity. 

So unless there was a lost school of sails looking to cool downgobbling stretch 25's off the beaches of Alabama I'd say this guy is mistaken.


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

> *tunapopper (12/11/2008)*Theres no doubt that sails come in close; I've seen them as have most of you. This topic pertains to catching 26 of them in december with 59 degree water. Anyone who knows this area(Orange Beach)and the local charter boats can tell you that if it was a trolling trip this time of year it was almost certainly an inshore trolling trip for redfish. There might be a boat or 2 that might try some offshore trolling but the fact of the matter is that most of them just don't do many of those trips out of O.B. this time of year because of the lack of pelagic fish in the vicinity.
> 
> So unless there was a lost school of sails looking to cool downgobbling stretch 25's off the beaches of Alabama I'd say this guy is mistaken.


EXACTLY!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *tunapopper (12/11/2008)*Theres no doubt that sails come in close; I've seen them as have most of you. This topic pertains to catching 26 of them in december with 59 degree water. Anyone who knows this area(Orange Beach)and the local charter boats can tell you that if it was a trolling trip this time of year it was almost certainly an inshore trolling trip for redfish. There might be a boat or 2 that might try some offshore trolling but the fact of the matter is that most of them just don't do many of those trips out of O.B. this time of year because of the lack of pelagic fish in the vicinity.
> 
> So unless there was a lost school of sails looking to cool downgobbling stretch 25's off the beaches of Alabama I'd say this guy is mistaken.


I agree..He was prob catching sailcats..ha


----------



## Tooletime (Oct 3, 2007)

Could it have been mike sally off the sureshot that told you that? Haha you should find out who said that crap that is hilarious!


----------



## FLORIDA BOY (Nov 18, 2008)

In a tourney held this past late summer, out of Charleston, SC boat caught 27 billfish in 1 day, along with the usual dolphin and wahoo


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *FLORIDA BOY (12/12/2008)*In a tourney held this past late summer, out of Charleston, SC boat caught 27 billfish in 1 day, along with the usual dolphin and wahoo


differance in late summer there and winter time here


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *FLORIDA BOY (12/12/2008)*In a tourney held this past late summer, out of Charleston, SC boat caught 27 billfish in 1 day, along with the usual dolphin and wahoo


Yep, don't doubt it a bit. I know year before last in South Florida in one of the sailfish tournaments, by 10 o'clock over 200 had been tagged. But, that ain't here. A average day here for any bill overall is probably 3-4 shots at any species of billfish in the right conditions. I've seen plenty more and gone all day without a shot. That is Gulf Coast fishing.....


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

speaking of sails. has anyone heard of fish being caught in or around the timberholes south of navarre?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Not in several weeks.... Maybe somone got one though. Right area. Was this recently??


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

not recently , just heard that's a hot spot for 'em...


----------



## FLORIDA BOY (Nov 18, 2008)

Never pulled lines fishing out of the panhandle. Always bottom fished the Pineapple hole about 20 miles from jetties...This was back in the 90's...have lived in SC since 99. Wish I was back in P-cola or Destin though. Loved that area...


----------

